# A link to help with a Business Plan



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

This site is for canada, but should be able to help anyone with a plan.

Welcome to the Interactive Business Planner (IBP)

I hope it helps, I am looking at a Market Garden Plan and have it fairly well fleshed out.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a link to resources from PUrdue University. This project was a collaboration of many departments led by the Department of Agricultural Economics. 

https://www.agecon.purdue.edu/planner/

Jim


----------

